# Is there any sailing in Dubai



## flatop (May 22, 2008)

I love my sailing and yacht racing here in Sydney. What is the scene like in Dubai?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Very active! 

You need to get yourself to DIMC or DOSC the two main sailing clubs.


_


----------



## flatop (May 22, 2008)

*Thanks mate*

Cheers for the info, I might be sailing around your waters at the end of the year all going well. Coming over next week for a look and the sailing scene will be very important as to whether we sign on.


----------



## flatop (May 22, 2008)

Where is the dosc by the way?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

it is on the Beach Road, not too far away from The Burj, nice little club, bit old and shabby but has loads of character.


----------

